# Cheapest Suunto in Singapore?



## tact

Here is a list of stores selling Sunnto watches:

*Ngee Time Gallery*
Marine Parade Road, 80 Parkway Parade #B1-92, Singapore 449269
*Treknology Bike 3 Pte Ltd*
Tanglin Road, 91 Tanglin Place #01-12, Singapore 247918
*Advance Lap*
Queensway, 1 Queensway Shopping Centre #01-43, Singapore 149053
*Ngee Watch Centre*
Temasek Boulevard, 3 Suntec City Mall #02-100, Singapore 038983
*Hing's Watch & Pen Centre*
Bain Street, 231 Brash Basah Complex #01-39, Singapore 180231
*Morning Star Watch Repair & Service Centre*
Queensway, 1 Queensway Shopping Centre #01-31, Singapore 149053
*Aqua & Leisure Sports*
Raffles Boulevard, 6 Marina Square #03-206, Singapore 039594
*House of Times*
Orchard Road, 304 Lucky Plaza #B1-125, Singapore 238863
*Watch Trend & Trading*
Choa Chu Kang Ave 4, 10 Choa Chu Kang MRT Station #10-12, Singapore 689810
*Adventure 21*
New Bridge Road, 133 Chinatown Point #02-03A, Singapore 059413
*Synergy Performance Pte Ltd*
West Coast Walk, 12 West Coast Recreation Centre #02-05, Singapore 127157
*Outdoor Life Pte Ltd*
Thomson Road, 238 Novena Square #02-60/67, Singapore 307683
*Swiss Valley Pte Ltd*
486 River Valley Road, Singapore 248370
*Tay Junction Bukit Timah Store*
Bukit Timah Road, 733 2nd Avenue Junction #01-01, Singapore 267748
*Sports Center*
275 Beach Road #01-01, Singapore 267748
*TEF Bikers Junction Trading*
Thomson Road, 1 Balestier Shopping Center #01-332, Singapore 300001
*Treknology Bike 3 Pte Ltd*
14 Jalan Kilang Barat, Treknology Bike 3 Pte Ltd, Singapore 159356
*King Wah Watch & Pen Store*
North Bridge Road, 111 Peninsula Plaza #01-06, Singapore 179098
*Parisilk Electronics & Computers Pte Ltd*
Lorong Liput, 15A Holland Village, Singapore 277730
*Bikes n Bites Pte Ltd*
Upper Bukit Timah Road, 270 Blue @ Spectra #01-11, Singapore 588211
:-sWhich stores have the best prices?For Casio and G-Shock,I know that there's bencoolen building.How about Suunto?Any idea where cheaper Suunto watches are available in Singapore?

Btw,I am looking for a Suunto ABC preferably with good water resistance and HRM functions(optional).Any help will be greatly appreciated.
:-!Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## stratix

hello fellow singaporean. i got mine online via Buy Watches | Invicta Watches | Fossil Watches | Skagen Watches | Swiss Army Watches | TechnoMarine Watches | Free shipping! and shipped here via fedex. costs alot for shipping (US$40+) but it's still way cheaper (by at least 50%) then any store in Singapore!


----------



## sdchew

As much as I would like to support the local shops here in Singapore, I have to agree that Suunto is seriously over priced in Singapore. For example, I even see the Terra Elementum selling at a higher price that the Suunto RSRP.


----------



## RedDot

stratix said:


> hello fellow singaporean. i got mine online via Buy Watches | Invicta Watches | Fossil Watches | Skagen Watches | Swiss Army Watches | TechnoMarine Watches | Free shipping! and shipped here via fedex. costs alot for shipping (US$40+) but it's still way cheaper (by at least 50%) then any store in Singapore!


Hi stratix and everyone in Singapore who bought your Suunto online,

In the event that your Suunto watch does not function, how do you go about claiming the 2-year warranty ?

Where do you send it for repairs? Do you send it to the Suunto distributor in Singapore (Opulence Brands Pte Ltd)

Opulence Brands Pte Ltd. 2, Alexandra Road, #05-02 Delta House 159919 Singapore Phone: +65-6270-0979. Fax: +65-6234-0128 email: [email protected]

Please advise me, I'm thinking of gettting from MrWatch.com too ! Worried about the warranty.

Thanks !


----------



## ebyong221

i think suunto has a warranty card on the box along with the manual. , the card says that you contact suunto directly for warranty/services, it says that you should not return the watch to the store. all my suunto watches were purchased on line, like you guys in sg, suunto watches are very expensive here in the ph


----------



## Ian N

Just bought mine (Elementum Terra Black Leather) from Hing's Watch and Pen. Recommended retail price was SGD1549! I got it at about 25% discount. And even the shopkeeper mentioned that the prices quoted in Singapore is steep 

I could perhaps have gotten a better price online, but thoughts of the hassle of delivery, insurance and all the uncertainties, I went ahead and bought it from the shop.


----------

